# Advice needed. Budgie losing feathers - definitely not moulting!



## pixelandsprite (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi everyone! Really need some advice. Had my budgie Pixel for over a year. Started losing feathers a few months ago (pictures attached). Thought it was down to stress of being alone, so got another budgie, which hasn't helped (although they do get along brilliantly so this isn't stress from that). Definitely isn't plucking as she's losing feathers on head as well as chest. Doesn't seem to be in pain, but the problem isn't getting better, and she also doesn't seem to be able to fly - she climbs everywhere. Doesn't seem to be mites as have tried mite spray (other budgie is fine so doesn't seem like it's mites at all). Have also tried mineral blocks.

What possible explanations could there be? Could it be a diet issue (doesn't really eat many veggies)? Or something else? Consulted a vet and they seemed to think it was a mite issue, but spray hasn't helped.

TIA.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Was the vet you consulted a certified Avian Vet? They are specially trained in the care of birds, whereas most other "regular" vets aren't as knowledgeable about birds.

It doesn't look like moulting or plucking, especially with the amount of feathers missing on the head. There is definitely something else going on here and I personally would get a second opinion with an Avian Vet.


----------



## pixelandsprite (Mar 24, 2021)

PoukieBear said:


> Was the vet you consulted a certified Avian Vet? They are specially trained in the care of birds, whereas most other "regular" vets aren't as knowledgeable about birds.
> 
> It doesn't look like moulting or plucking, especially with the amount of feathers missing on the head. There is definitely something else going on here and I personally would get a second opinion with an Avian Vet.


Hi, thanks so much for your reply. Will definitely take your suggestion on board! Much appreciated


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mite "Sprays" should never be used on budgies. If there are parasites, they should be treated with a Spot-On Treatment

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 

This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.

When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 

This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.

The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, you've been given great advice. I agree that it's important to see a real avian vet, especially in this case, where it's clearly a problem with feather loss and not a normal issue, as PoukieBear said. Please keep us updated on if you're able to get her into a vet soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted. 

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

SITE GUIDELINES

List of Stickies

Posting on the Forums*

*Please do not use phone emojis when posting*

*Let's Talk Budgies!

How-To Guides

FAQ

Articles

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Avian First Aid

Quarantine IS Necessary!

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old

Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

Cage sizes.

Essentials to a Great Cage

Resource Directory

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------

